# Help with Orca Purchase



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello all,

Long time Orbea admirer and I am thinking of making my first Orbea purchase. Looking at purchasing the following frame:

Orbea Orca Silver | Competitive Cyclist

And trying to get some rider feedback.  I would be looking at a size 60 frame (I am 6'4, 205 lbs). I am little concerned that the frame may be flexy for my riding weight,a s it mentions it is tuned for the 180lb rider in the larger sizes (in the description listed on competitive cyclist website).

Also, Orbea's website is not the best, but from what I can gather the Orca is the racing platform. So I assume an aggressive race geometry. Any key differences between the Gold versus the SIlver versus the Bronze line of this frame?

Also, is this frame designed to be an Aero road frame along the lines of the Venge and Cervelo S2/S5 or does it just look angular?

Basically I am looking for a stiff riding race ready frame. That can be used in some road races and time trials.

Cheers all


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Chillax-

Never read where things mentioned tuned to a rider's weight. That is a new one. I just bought my second Orbea, a Orca Bronze BRV from CS. It is suppose to be even less stiff than the Silver or Gold frames. I sometimes sprint and climb hard and it has done what I needed. To let you know I am 192 lbs. So if the the Silver frame is suppose to be stiffer I would say your okay with it. The geometry of the Orca's are geared more race than like the Aqua model that I have also.

Not sure as to how strong you are in terms of racing and the torsion you would put on the frame so hard to say. But I bet if your just a avid cyclist for the most part you will be just fine with that bike. Good luck.


----------



## dfvcador (Jun 4, 2006)

The Orca is not designed for a 180 lbs. rider only. The Orbea SSN or Size Specific Nerve formula has been integrated to the latest Orca models since 2011 to the present. This means that the stiffness in a 51cm frame is different to that of a 53cm frame and a 55cm stiffness is different to that of a 60cm frame. In other words Orbea has created different stiffness in their Orca frames based on the riders height and not on weight. The taller you are the stiffer the Orca frame becomes to tolerate extra torsion/torque/force you are going to generate compare to a smaller rider.

Long time owner of this brand (since 2003)and very happy rider with all the frames that I have owned. I have owned Alum/Carbon - Columbus tubing Lobular and high modulus carbon- original bike and still in my posession with over 20k miles on it. Opal and two Orcas. 2005 model - sold, 2009 Orca replaced under warranty(issues with clear coat finish) with 2012 Orca Silver frame(present bike)


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

All I have to allow is that I recently purchased my third Orbea (an Aqua TPX for commuting) and am the happy owner of a 2011 Orca Gold. I plan on adding an Avant M30D to the mix in the spring. That all being said, I have owned Trek, Specialized, Giant and an old Cannondale and the Orbea is superior in the terms of ride, build quality, quality of standard componentry, and general fit and finish. The Orca is a fairly stiff bike (in 54 cm, anyway), but isn't as squirrely as my Trek Pilot 6.2. It also rides a heck of a lot better. Good luck and post pics.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Going on 4 months.......what did you buy?


----------



## pinchl (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi all, 
I too am looking at an Orbea, the Orca M22. I currently ride a Colnago Mapei and it is a little big and so I need a change. Orbea is a beautiful bike absolutely. I am a female rider, 5'8 and this would be a big change in geometry and groupo. Currently my bike is equipped with Campy Record and I would be going to SRAM Red 22. I moved to high altitude where every ride includes a substantial climb so a move to an 11 speed is needed without going to a triple. So that is the background can you give me any thoughts on the Orbea bike stable? 
Thanks for any advice you can give...


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

pinchl said:


> Hi all,
> I too am looking at an Orbea, the Orca M22. I currently ride a Colnago Mapei and it is a little big and so I need a change. Orbea is a beautiful bike absolutely. I am a female rider, 5'8 and this would be a big change in geometry and groupo. Currently my bike is equipped with Campy Record and I would be going to SRAM Red 22. I moved to high altitude where every ride includes a substantial climb so a move to an 11 speed is needed without going to a triple. So that is the background can you give me any thoughts on the Orbea bike stable?
> Thanks for any advice you can give...


Sweet ride your looking at! Has the YAW FD as well. What will your avg. climbing be? Reason I ask I wonder if it is alot of grade if a 11-32 would be plausible to give a real granny gear!

I run a 11-26 with a 50-34 Force and climbed grades as much as 21% on switchbacks and a continuous 17% grade on a routine ride. Kicks butt but can be done. The 11-32 would make it a tad easier. 

The bikes themselves some are outsourced under Orbea's watch. Now the M22 I am not sure. But even my China produced frame has been great with the Spinergy carbon Stealth wheels. Climbing has been easier and my combo has added an 1 mph quicker times on avg.

I think you will like that frame and while I never have ridden a 22 getting use to the SRAM shifters are a breeze.

Good luck and post pics. once you get it!


----------



## pinchl (Dec 30, 2013)

Great thank you. Up to 24% on Ebbetts, Monitor and Carson Passes. This new high elevation is tough. I will miss the Mapei but will use her on easy days. I will look at the 11-32. I need the extra help on the hills.
I will post pics when the bike arrives in two weeks.


----------

